# Gargoyle Wing Design



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I came up with this design the other day and I'm just wondering if there are any other Haunters present that have built there own costume wings and if this plan looks like it will work. As I posted in an earlier thread I would really like to motorize these to reduce the strain on my back, but have conceded that it is probably beyond my scope and current knowledge so for now I guess they will be manually opened and closed.

Please any comments, suggestions, and criticisms are more than welcome as I would like to have a very solid plan before I get the materials I will need. 

Another question I have is I would like to skin these wings in something other than flat cloth and would like to get a skin texture to them. I'm a complete novice in things like this so any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

No one? Darn that is disappointing. Oh well hopefully more people start coming back to the forum soon


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

As for automation, Monster-Tronics used CO2 canisters. It's also controlled by a remote. The inventor mentioned that it had electronic braking _(whatever that means)_ to keep the wings slamming together. Perhaps that info can help?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd start with a small working prototype out of popcicle sticks. I may be building something like this in the near future but not to flex. Check out my Fans album and you may find the final result is similar to what you intend. 

PVT me if would like to discuss how I went about it.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Don't you dare!"*

Jump from the roof with those wings!
I bought some black material a few years ago that might make excellant wings(my opinion, of course)
There are glolden tares in the fabric every so often resembling ripped /worn damage
So you see mostly black with peeled back ripped looking openings, that reveal solid black under them, for better longer wear?
I guess it seems as if there is an under fabric of gold facing the inside area that gets seen as pieces roll out and back as the imagined damage happened.
I have no idea what this might be called if it has a name or where it was made.
sounds like a complete idiot just typed this, he did! He just ran from the room as I came in, it wasn't me, really it wasn't!


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Thanks for the Youtube link Terra. I think I'm going to just go manual this year as I remember how heavy those CO2 tanks can be from my paintball days . Those are some awesome fans Yubney I especially like the gothic one I did do a cardboard mock up of the wings full size and everything appears to work. The only problem I face now is I want to make these out of aluminum round bar and that isn't easy to mock up. I think I'll try some pvc or pex plastic and who knows that might just be enough. Thanks Gym for some ideas for the fabric, I'm a complete novice at this so I'm fully expecting the first attempt to be a horrible failure so we'll see what I come up with. Once again thanks hopefully I'll be able to post some pics soon.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Terra - those wings are too cool! Thanks for the link. As for the wings Titanium, the ideas look good.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"ME?"= "Mister Wings?"*

A few months after I was divorced my ex went to see "Jeepers Creepers" with her new boyfriend.
She was terrified by the movie and later told me that the monster-guy in the movie reminder her of ME!???
OH, no! Now you will tell everyone my secret!
I have kept my shoulder/blade wings a secret for all of these years!
She meant the guy's grey hair.
Scary, scary, grey hair!!!!! "It's coming to get cha! Ruin your day! Ruin your youthful appearance!
It got her too, but then I think she yanks them!

People's perceptions are sometimes abit skewed.
As I was driving through the drive-up window at MacDonald's a boy pointed at my Spookmobile car, a 1989 Olds station wagon with a shark fin on the roof, a big mouth full of pointy teeth replacing the grill with numerous other things going on with it and said, "Look it's the scary car from "Jeepers Creepers!"???
A 1989 Olds station wagon resembles a 1949? Cab-Over big truck?
WOW! I would hate to see that kid as an expert witness convicting me with his unbiased testimony!


----------

